# Backup target not large enough



## SleepyBob (Sep 28, 2000)

Here is how I set up my computer for an attempted restore:
hda is a used 200G hard drive I want to format as a TiVo drive.
hdb is a CD-rom that I am booting PTVupgrade's boot CD on.
hdc is another CD-rom with the backup image HDTIVO_VIRGIN.BKZ

So I mount the backup image:
mount /dev/hdc /mnt

Then I try to restore the image:
mfsrestore -s 127 -r 4 -zxpi /mnt/HDTIVO_VIRGIN.BKZ /dev/hda

And I get:
Restore failed: Backup target not large enough for entire backup by itself.

Every search I did indicates that this means that the image is from a hard drive that is bigger that my target 200G? Does that mean it is impossible to use this image to restore to my 200G drive?


----------



## funtoupgrade (Mar 15, 2005)

Get rid of the -r 4. Your new drive is not big enough for this.


----------



## HomeUser (Jan 12, 2003)

The backup image was probably made from an already expanded drive. Leave off the -x (expand) that should restore to the drive whatever the original backup size was. Now make a new backup image without the added partitions with mfsbackup and the -s (shrink) option that image should be able to be restored and expanded to fill the drive.


----------



## JamieP (Aug 3, 2004)

A stock hr10-250 image is an image from a 250GB disk. You can't restore it to a smaller disk. You'll need a disk at least as large as an original HR10-250 disk.


----------



## greggt007 (Dec 9, 2005)

i am getting this same error. i made a backup of an original 80gb tivo drive. i have a new 80gb drive i want to restore the image to. is it possible the new 80gb drive is parhaps a few mb smaller than the older 80gb drive so it isnt possible to restore it to? i tried removing the -zxpi to -zpi and tried removing the -r 4 as above...


----------



## HomeUser (Jan 12, 2003)

Yes, not all 80G drives are the same size you may have one that is smaller than the original. 

in addition to not using the -r 4 use the default for the swap partition size (remove the -s 127)


----------



## TivoRulesAll (May 25, 2006)

greggt007 said:


> i am getting this same error. i made a backup of an original 80gb tivo drive. i have a new 80gb drive i want to restore the image to. is it possible the new 80gb drive is parhaps a few mb smaller than the older 80gb drive so it isnt possible to restore it to? i tried removing the -zxpi to -zpi and tried removing the -r 4 as above...


I lost a lot of hair trying to restore a 40 GB image (41110 MB) to another 40 GB drive (40021) before I realized the ABSOLUTE requirement for the destination drive to be at least as large as the drive the original image came from.


----------

